# SCORED C-27



## Reelnutt (May 4, 2017)

Just scored a big one on a like new C-27 for $250


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Reelnutt (May 4, 2017)

I don't need it but I couldn't pass the deal up


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Wow, damn thing looks like new. Congrats!


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Very Nice!


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

If you don't need it I'll give you $300 for it. Instant profit!


----------



## Reelnutt (May 4, 2017)

I believe I'll keep it in stock for a little while


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

Looks like you scored a really great deal.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Wow....don't blame you


----------



## aug0211 (Sep 5, 2017)

Wow, that price seems incredible, right!? Congrats!

I'm just starting research for my first reel purchase and this is one on my list (truly just learning about the options still) - but this price seems too good to be true! Congrats, and enjoy!


----------

